# Getting started switch rod steelhead



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Went to Chagrin River outfitters this weekend and listened to some great discussions about spey casting for steelhead. Have always wanted to use a switch rod and now is the time!

Current thoughts: thinking I will start with a switch rod, 11-6 .....7 weight. Skagit head with integrated running line, 5-5 sink tip. Questions is on equipment:

Cabela spey rod $174 on sale vs Scott entry level $550 !!

Battenkill IV spey( orvis) under $200 VS Hydro...or who knows what else at $500

I don't mind spending money on a quality item...but are they that much different??


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Ever consider an Orvis Clearwater 7 weight 11' switch? Or an Orvis Access Large Arbor reel to get you started? All you'll need is Skagit head with running line and sink tip.
If you want to talk, I have these items and they're practically brand new. Good cheap way to get into the 2 handed craze.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks Lunker I will keep that in mind.....I think I am going with a Scott L2H and battenkill reel. I like the weight ratio and the action in the rod.......but then again who knows tomorrow.....


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

No sweat, but whatever you do, have fun with the 2 handed rod because they are a blast.


----------



## rustyolddad (Aug 12, 2014)

Got out on the river this past weekend, definitely have some learning to do. However, I was shooting line 60 ft plus with no back cast...what a great way to fish!


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the wonderful sport of two handed casting, you never stop learning with this sport.


----------

